# Laptop with backlit Keyboard (45-55k)



## Ramcool55 (Jul 6, 2015)

1) What is your budget? INR 45-55k (+/- 2k)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

   15.6" screen, <3Kg (I need to walk a lot with the laptop, so I would prefer a lightweight one)

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
   Gaming, Coding, Running VM's (Heavy Usage generally)


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
    8GB RAM, 2GB Dedicated Graphics, i5/i7 (4th or 5th)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, HP
b. Dislike: Apple


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution - 1080p
    Battery back up- Extended (5-7hrs) preferably
    Purchase place - Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local 

Backlit keyboard is essential as I'll use my laptop even after my roommates sleep off.
I think Dell Inspiron 5547/5548 is a good choice. It has a backlit keyboard (Yaay), but AMD Radeon HD R7 M265. That's almost like NVidia GeForce 740M, while most laptops in this price range have at least 820M. Also, it has no optical drive(not that I need it much).
What I have observed is that companies like HP are overpricing laptops just because of the backlit keyboard feature. Either I have to pay more for a laptop with good specs, or I have to compromise on either my budget or the requirements.
I'd like this laptop to last me at least a couple of years (I'm in my 3rd year of Engineering right now)
I had HP Pavilion dv6 before this (750 GB HDD, 1.75 GB AMD Radeon, 6GB RAM, 15.6") bought in from the US. It lasted almost 5 years, and is still fast while running Fedora, but terribly slow with Windows. The only problem with it is that it overheats pretty quickly. It gets really really hot after just 5 minutes (of no usage -_-).
Any and all suggestions are Welcome


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2015)

Wait for it to get back in stock or ask the seller
Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6 034 Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jul 6, 2015)

RAM is only 4GB. Laptop will become slow after some time, right? Plus, it's a little out of my budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2015)

No. Laptops with even 2 gb ram work fine (depends on how much you multi task).

You can upgrade the ram later, but you can't upgrade the screen, CPU or GPU (in laptops of this budget).
Trust me, instead of going for a laptop with 8 GB ram + ULV i5/i7 + 820M , get this one. Proper quad core i7 would serve you better for VMs.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 6, 2015)

^^ I have that one.. Upgraded ram to 8 gb


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2015)

You can check this one too

*www.snapdeal.com/product/dell-inspiron-3542-touchscreen-notebook/378650960
It fulfills your requirements but no 1080p screen, still good at 46k

The one which SaiyanGoku suggested is the best for you even if it is over your budget a little. You won't regret buying that ASUS one as you are into gaming too


----------



## Ramcool55 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah the Asus one is just amazing!  I checked it out and my friends also recommend it. Unfortunately, it's my parents' money and they're refusing to buy it 
I've checked out a few other laptops
HP Envy 15-k004TX Laptop (4th Gen Core i5- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- Win 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Modern Silver) (J2C49PA) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Dell Inspiron 15 3543 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5548581TB2S) Best Price in India 2015, Specifications & Review
The only reason I'm hesitating to buy the HP one is because it has 4th Gen i5. Is that okay or should I go for a 5th Gen one?


----------



## ichigomady (Jul 8, 2015)

Ramcool55 said:


> Yeah the Asus one is just amazing!  I checked it out and my friends also recommend it. Unfortunately, it's my parents' money and they're refusing to buy it
> I've checked out a few other laptops
> HP Envy 15-k004TX Laptop (4th Gen Core i5- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- Win 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Modern Silver) (J2C49PA) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> Dell Inspiron 15 3543 Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5548581TB2S) Best Price in India 2015, Specifications & Review
> The only reason I'm hesitating to buy the HP one is because it has 4th Gen i5. Is that okay or should I go for a 5th Gen one?



You can also consider HP ab032tx . It is relatively better than those two laptops.HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (M2W75PA) Notebook (5th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Best Price in India 2015, Specifications & Review

Check the review video of ab032tx ab032tx Review


Edit:OOOPS No backlit keyboard !!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2015)

I would say that there isn't much difference between 4th gen & 5th gen i5 ULV processors

That HP one you listed is better


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd say pursue your parents to get the Asus one. Both the laptops you mentioned are overpriced IMO compared to the Asus one.

You don't buy such pricey electronics every now and then, so its better to spend a bit more to get a much much better device.


----------

